# Destroyah vs. Spacegodzilla



## Bioness (Jul 16, 2011)

Destroyah against Spacegodzilla

Restrictions: none
Mindset: 30 minutes in character, then bloodlust for the remainder of the fight
Location: London, England
Distances: 2 Kilometers


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 16, 2011)

Leaning towards Destroyer, but it's been a while since I've seen Godzilla vs. SpaceGodzilla. How impressive was SpaceGodzilla without his amplification tower?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 16, 2011)

Destroyah fought a stronger Godzilla. Would oxygen destroyer work on spacegodzilla?


----------



## Omnirix (Jul 16, 2011)

Done before.

Destroyah was winning against the strongest version of Godzilla and tank multiple hits from his most powerful spiral ray. He should takes this with some difficulty at best.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Destroyah kills Space Godzilla with some difficulty


----------



## Bioness (Jul 16, 2011)

I know it was done before but opinions can change over a year as new developments show.

And Space Godzilla was able to make crystals almost instantly, though I don't remember how long it took him to make the tower


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 16, 2011)

That's well and good but Burning Godzilla is above the one SpaceGodzilla fought and Destroyah has oxygen destroyer and possible energy absorption to boot. He's easily one of the strongest villain Kaiju in Godzillaverse.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 16, 2011)

Destroyer also has better regeneration than Godzilla and effortlessly sliced through Meltdown Godzilla with his lightsaber horn.


----------



## Pacifista (Jul 16, 2011)

Destoroyah decimates Spacegodzilla with the ferocity of the Oxygen Destroyer.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 16, 2011)

I remember reading some where that the gray pattern thing on Destroyah's chest was suppose to be canon thing it would open up and fire a oxygen destroyer blast but sadly the scene was deleted.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 17, 2011)

yes that is true, you can actually watch the scene, since it was suppose to be in there the canon of the attack is debated


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 17, 2011)

Invincibles blast

We don't see the projectile itself since some of the effects weren't added, but it must be strong to floor Godzilla like that.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 17, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Invincibles blast
> 
> We don't see the projectile itself since some of the effects weren't added, but it must be strong to floor Godzilla like that.



and the fact the thing can be spammed makes it worse.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 17, 2011)

It was okay but I think Destroyahs energy horn is a better option


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jul 17, 2011)

Umm unless Destroyah destroys his shoulder crystals in which Godzilla needed help in doing. There is no way Spacegodzilla will lose power, its the only reason why he lost to the spiral ray.


----------



## Pacifista (Jul 18, 2011)

^
Not necessarily. Even if Spacegodzilla's forcefield protected him from the Oxygen Destroyer Ray, Destoroyah could still go in for hand to hand combat and really rip him up. And Spacegodzilla has nothing that could put the living Oxygen Destroyer down.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jul 18, 2011)

I doubt Spacegodzilla would allow him to get up close & personal. Spacegodzilla is equal but only stronger than GKG thanks to hax. In a godzilla forum, GKG was said that it can beat Destroyah. Thus SpaceGodzilla should take this with high difficulty.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 18, 2011)

How does SpaceGodzilla get around Destroyer's regeneration? All it needs to do is split or recombine to fully regenerate, and Destroyer was taking hits from a monster stronger than SpaceGodzilla.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 18, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> I doubt Spacegodzilla would allow him to get up close & personal. Spacegodzilla is equal but only stronger than GKG thanks to hax. In a godzilla forum, GKG was said that it can beat Destroyah. Thus SpaceGodzilla should take this with high difficulty.



any proof to back up this claim?


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 18, 2011)

And Grand King Ghidorah beating Destroyer is questionable at best.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jul 18, 2011)

Cause SpaceGodzilla is a smart prick, but is overcocky? Both Spacegodzilla & GKG have that annoying shield that only be penetrated by an overpowered beam like Godzilla Spiral Ray. Des knows when to retreat so all SG got to do is blast him with the Corona Beam.

EDIT: Up close & personal Des wins against GKG since its his only bet, but GKG won't let that happen until he knows that he's gonna win.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 18, 2011)

And the corona beam will do... what? Destroyer can tank the spiral ray, and again, his regeneration is better than Godzilla's. The laser horn could have chopped Meltdown Godzilla cleanly in half if Destroyer had been a bit closer when swinging it. I'm pretty sure SpaceGodzilla's shield hasn't shown the ability to tank a hit like that.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jul 18, 2011)

Tank? More like tried to get away from it, but couldn't. If what you said was true then Des should of separated then reformed, but he didn't. This shows that if Des takes a certain amount of damage then he can't do that.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 18, 2011)

DES was tanking the spiral beam most of the fight I don't know what your talking about.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 18, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> Tank? More like tried to get away from it, but couldn't. If what you said was true then Des should of separated then reformed, but he didn't. This shows that if Des takes a certain amount of damage then he can't do that.



Except no, taking a certain amount of damage won't change Destroyer from an aggregate creature into a singular one. It took _much_ more damage when Godzilla used a nuclear pulse against its aggregate forms, but it reformed and regenerated just fine.

Odds are Destroyer just didn't want to be around during the meltdown and decided to GTFO.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jul 18, 2011)

Still the Corona Beam will eventually take its toll on Destroyah before he reaches SG. Once he goes to the option of breaking down, SG will just fly in the air & start blasting them.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 18, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> Still the Corona Beam will eventually take its toll on Destroyah before he reaches SG.



How? The spiral ray is clearly much stronger and Destroyer was blasted by it over and over again without suffering anything close to lethal damage. Also, what stops Destroyer from countering the corona beam with his oxygen destroyer breath?



> Once he goes to the option of breaking down, SG will just fly in the air & start blasting them.



And what will that accomplish? Godzilla attacked them too, but that didn't stop them from recombining into a fully healed Destroyer. Oh, and remember that any single aggregate form can evolve into the final form. When necessary, the micro forms multiply fast enough to immediately increase Destroyer's size and mass several times over.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 18, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> I doubt Spacegodzilla would allow him to get up close & personal. Spacegodzilla is equal but only stronger than GKG thanks to hax. In a godzilla forum, GKG was said that it can beat Destroyah. Thus SpaceGodzilla should take this with high difficulty.



Grand King Ghiddorah is a different monster from the Mothra series both having a similar power won't make them equal. What another forum says has no bearing here just like what we say has no bearing on their threads and even if GKG would win, Space Godzilla is not GKG. Why do use ABC logic especially involving threads "X beat Y in a thread" and since "Y is below Z in the show" then "X beats Z". Stop it, please.This will then cause thread derailment because then we'll have to argyue GKG vs Burning, GKG vs Space, GKG vs Destroyah and well you get the point just for this. It's Destroyah vs Space Godzilla so let's stick to those movies and not make this more complicated. Don't introduce a new monster whose not even in their continuity.

Destroyah fought the stronger Godzilla over Space. SG does not compare to Burning and Destroyah did'nt fall to a Spiral ray to the head from a pissed off Burning, it was being frozen that did him in. Oxygen destroyer hits, energy horn, tail, ability to tank hits from Burning, similar height and weight, both having flight and Destroyah's ability to separate and reform say Space Godzilla won't win. SG is versatile too with a dangerous moveset and but he won't win.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes Destroyah fought a stronger Godzilla, but that didn't happen till Godzilla reached 1190+. Based on the movies, Destroyah really has nothing going for him other than the Laser horn. Space Godzilla blew up because he tried to absorb Godzilla's Spiral Ray, but couldn't contain the energy since his shoulder crystals were destroyed. From watching both movies, both of them like to start out in the distance thus giving Space Godzilla time to sprout his crystal fortress & start damaging Destroyah. He separates, Space Godzilla still blast him. Space Godzilla has a lot going for him than Destroyah.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 18, 2011)

Technically that Godzilla had been dishing out more power at the beginning of the film, his rays were no longer blue but the spiral red that indicates the more powerful one. But this time it was always red.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 18, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> Yes Destroyah fought a stronger Godzilla, but that didn't happen till Godzilla reached 1190+.



Oh right, that reminds me that Godzilla seemed to be getting even more powerful as he got closer to meltdown. Another thing in Destroyer's favor, then.



> Based on the movies, Destroyah really has nothing going for him other than the Laser horn.



As well as, you know, being the living embodiment of a weapon that killed Godzilla, possessing faster and more extensive regeneration than Godzilla due his aggregate nature, evolving into more powerful forms mid-battle, having durability above Godzilla's, etc.



> Space Godzilla blew up because he tried to absorb Godzilla's Spiral Ray, but couldn't contain the energy since his shoulder crystals were destroyed.



Where is it stated or shown that he tried to absorb it?



> From watching both movies, both of them like to start out in the distance thus giving Space Godzilla time to sprout his crystal fortress & start damaging Destroyah.



Starting distance is two kilometers. He can handle all his preparation and do enough damage to force a split faster than Destroyer can fly two kilometers? Unlikely.



> He separates, Space Godzilla still blast him.



Again I have to wonder what this will accomplish. If he blasts the aggregate Destroyers they'll simply recombine, healing themselves in the process. If necessary, rinse and repeat until Destroyer is in melee range and decapitates him.



> Space Godzilla has a lot going for him than Destroyah.



What abilities does he have that are useful against Destroyer? How is he going to kill it?


----------



## Pacifista (Jul 18, 2011)

Spacegodzilla literally has nothing that could put Destoroyah down. Her only weaknesses are EXTREME TEMPERATURES. And I mean EXTREME because just fire actually made her mature into her adult form. Also, what killed her were the new freezing rays that took out her wings and then Meltdown Godzilla's even _more_ powerful Super Spiral Ray.

She's much, much stronger than Spacegodzilla in every category. The only thing that he has over her is the amount of abilities/techniques that he has. Otherwise she is much stronger, deadlier, more durable and even more _viscious_ than Spacegodzilla which is saying alot since Spacegodzilla was extremely viscious and malicious.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jul 18, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Oh right, that reminds me that Godzilla seemed to be getting even more powerful as he got closer to meltdown. Another thing in Destroyer's favor, then.
> 
> *Not really since she was being torn apart by that beam & wanted to get the fuck out.*
> 
> ...



And now to answer the last question. 

SpaceGodzilla

Corona Beam
Pros: It's a very dangerous piercing weapon. It routinely damaged Heisei Godzilla and MOGUERA. It wouldn't have any trouble damaging Destoroyah in the same way Meltdown Godzilla's crimson ray did (which the Super-X3 pilots stated to be weaker--the exact opposite of what the dub said--than his previous rays. So it is comparable to Godzilla's normal blue ray!). It can also branch off into multiple beams.
Cons: It's focused, so it won't cause as much widespread damage as Meltdown Godzilla's spiral blasts. It'll take several shots to replicate the damage.

Gravity Tornado
Pros: When used, Godzilla didn't retaliate (whereas in similar situations, Godzilla always lashed out when others tried constraining him). He could've been temporarily paralyzed, a very useful tactic against a microbe colony. It's an excellent way to remove an unwanted intruder from his position.
Cons: It takes up a lot of energy. It also made the situation even more dire 'cause it left SpaceGodzilla defenseless for several seconds. Destoroyah would doubtlessly retaliate.

Crystal Missiles
Pros: They make great distractions. They were sharp enough to pierce space stations, streets, and buildings. When they explode, they're detonating energy in your face.
Cons: Failed to wound Godzilla. It won't wound Destoroyah.

Strength
Pros: SpaceGodzilla skewered MOGUERA with his tail, lifted the 160,000 ton robot up, and chucked it a solid distance. Insane strength.
Cons: His upper body is nowhere near as strong. Destoroyah has him beat there. He's not very agile either. 

Flight
Pros: While flying, SpaceGodzilla's back becomes a sharp armored crystallized shell. Very useful in collisions. 
Cons: He's not quite maneuverable. 


Destoroyah

Oxygen Destroyer Beam
Pros: Floored Meltdown Godzilla. 'Nuff said.
Cons: SpaceGodzilla laughed off MOGUERA's energy assault, which not only floored Godzilla but it also knocked him out. If the OD beam strikes his shoulder crystals, SpaceGodzilla might absorb the energy (it'd need to hit the shoulder crystals specifically to do this).

Laser Horn
Pros: Nearly chopped Godzilla in half. It also seemed to cauterize the wound with a milky white substance, possibly a micro-oxygen infection. This could negate SpaceGodzilla's regeneration in whatever area the Laser Horn strikes. It could also decapitate him. Or chop off those shoulder crystals.
Cons: It's made of energy. So it might do jack to those shoulder crystals, since they've absorbed energy attacks before (though nothing like this!). Destoroyah also rarely uses this attack. Might not see any action as both kaiju prefer keeping their distance.

Strength
Pros: Destoroyah overpowered Godzilla with brute strength alone. Godzilla was routinely dominating SpaceGodzilla in this very field. Destoroyah also has a strong tail, having flown around with Godzilla as his reluctant passenger. He's also sent Godzilla flying with just his tail strength, too.
Cons: What good is strength if you can't get close enough to use it? Besides, Destoroyah isn't exactly agile.

Flight
Pros: Very useful if SpaceGodzilla tried circling from the air. Appears to be quite fast in the air despite what his massive size would suggest. Has a good beam-dive bombing combo going on.
Cons: Nothing stopping SpaceGodzilla from shooting him down.


Defense:

SpaceGodzilla

Crystal Fortress
Pros: Battlefield is a city. SpaceGodzilla will likely find a suitable tower to act as his power source. SpaceGodzilla can erect a fortress in several seconds. This will give SpaceGodzilla all the energy he'd ever need to wage war. It's very difficult to disable. Destoroyah lacks the intelligence needed to destroy the fortress at its core. Crystals are expendable. They can be easily replaced.
Cons: This makes SpaceGodzilla very lazy. 

Shield
Pros: Deflects energy attacks. Could even repel Destoroyah's Laser Horn.
Cons: It takes up a lot of energy, leaving the cosmic saurian vulnerable.

Electromagnetic Aura
Pros: It acts like Godzilla's nuclear pulse. It shocks opponents treading too close for comfort. It'd be useful against a Destoroyah Aggregate assault. It'd be useful against Destoroyah, period. Makes up for SpaceGodzilla's lackluster melee skills.
Cons: It wouldn't really harm Destoroyah, it'd just keep him away for a short while. Since Destoroyah isn't a robot, it won't be short circuiting his crustacean circuitry anytime soon.

Regeneration
Pros: SpaceGodzilla can heal superficial wounds instantly.
Cons: He can't heal his crystals. 

Durability
Pros: SpaceGodzilla laughed off Godzilla and MOGUERA's combined energy assaults. He repeatedly took their physical strikes, while sustaining minor wounds at best. It'd take something akin to MOGUERA's Spiral Grenade Missiles to detonate those shoulder crystals. Destoroyah doesn't have an attack of that magnitude. Though Destoroyah doesn't need to.
Cons: Those blasted shoulder crystals. 


Destoroyah

Micro-Oxygen
Pros: It can increase Destoroyah's microbe numbers, enabling it to reform into a healthier body if it sustained 'fatal' injuries beforehand. It can also corrode substances. Even more amazing? It siphons energy, very useful against SpaceGodzilla--an energy guzzler! It did this against Meltdown Godzilla, explaining why the King of the Monsters didn't melt sooner than he did. It can apparently draw energy from fire, too.
Cons: Destoroyah needs energy to do this. Alas, Destoroyah's energy isn't infinite. If he's wounded, he'll need to reform. But Destoroyah can't keep reforming. Before being shot down by the Super-X3 and the JSDF, Destoroyah was neither retreating nor reforming. Why? Destoroyah didn't have the energy to do so. It needed to absorb more from Godzilla. If kept at a distance, Destoroyah will eventually succumb to its wounds and either retreat or die.

Durability
Pros: Withstood repeated hits from Meltdown Godzilla's atomic breath and the Super-X3 and JSDF's freezing assaults (designed to liquefy his molecules no less).
Cons: Okay, Meltdown Godzilla's crimson rays are basically the normal blue beams we've seen through out the Heisei series. Three direct hits from these beams not only blasted open Destoroyah's chest and made him vomit blood, it also blasted a gaping hole out his backside. SpaceGodzilla's corona beam will wreak havoc here. And the thought of SpaceGodzilla skewering Destoroyah with his tail and tossing him aside while blood sprays out of the crustacean's mouth makes me chuckle.


My Conclusion:

Basically, both kaiju prefer fighting from a distance. So that gives SpaceGodzilla enough time to construct a fortress. We'll no doubt see a very flashy bear war happen here. Both kaiju have the means of hurting the other. SpaceGodzilla's corona beams, however, will maim Destoroyah before any serious harm could come to the cosmic saurian. That's really why I'm leaning towards SpaceGodzilla here. Sure, Destoroyah can win this with his Laser Horn. Yes, his Micro-Oxygen certainly makes him a nuisance. Those reformations will likely aggravate SpaceGodzilla.

But it's unlikely Destoroyah will choose to move in for close quarters. If he does? He'd be blasted/shocked before the Laser Horn could even be used. There's the chance it won't strike a vital area, too. And after reforming a few times, Destoroyah will have exhausted a great deal of energy. He needs energy to continuously reform, otherwise the injuries he'll sustain are fatal.

It'll be a bloody fight. SpaceGodzilla would probably lose a shoulder crystal. Maybe both of 'em. But he has enough juice and firepower to kill Destoroyah first. 

After all, SpaceGodzilla's attacks are deadlier whenever death comes knocking at his door. Death will be dismayed to find a broken Destoroyah lying in a puddle of his own blood instead.

Winner: SpaceGodzilla
Loser: Destoroyah


----------



## Pacifista (Jul 18, 2011)

How are the corona beam and Spiral Ray even compatable? The Spiral Ray easily destroys the corona in power. And it was obvious that the Spiral Ray was stronger than the normal Atomic Ray. Also, Spacegodzilla prepared the city to be his fortress before Godzilla or MOGUERA got there. He wouldn't have the time to just create a fortress mid-battle. Also, why are you saying Destoroyah is mostly a long ranged fighter? She's actually quite aggressive with close combat and not just from long range. When Godzilla Jr. shot her down she crashed and turned into her Aggregate Form, immediately getting in close and blasting Godzilla Jr. as well as plunging her second jaw into the young king's chest. And if I remember correctly, once she killed Jr she and Godzilla went straight for a close quarters fight. Spacegodzilla also isn't afraid to go in for a close fight, though not as much as Destoroyah.


----------



## Goshinki (Jul 18, 2011)

My answer? Quite simple really.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbH-WHDVCSM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jul 18, 2011)

I base this solely on the movies & what they have done. Please re read what I gave on the Corona Beam since it will answer your question.


----------



## Omnirix (Jul 19, 2011)

Would you mind posting a clip of whatever subbed version you got of Godzilla vs Destroyah which said his spiral beam got weaker? He is melting down. He even took out birth island unintentionally by his temperature alone. And he is going to get hotter and hotter to the point of meltdown that threaten the planet. That doesn't happen if it was his normal state. Obviously he has become much stronger. Corona beam can't compare with Spiral Ray. And Destroyah can regen as well. His weakness was temperature like the one from Godzilla's ray or absolute zero weaponry. I don't recall Corona beam having high temperature. 




Eldritch Sukima said:


> And Grand King Ghidorah beating Destroyer is questionable at best.



Rebirth of Mothra doesn't really compare to the heisei series when it comes to feats considered both Rainbow Mothra(who can take multiple hits from Grand King Ghidorah) and Younger King Ghidorah(who tear Rainbow Mothra apart) were nearly killed by a single volcanic eruption. Heisei Godzilla loled at it and moved tectonic plates. Even Heisei Mothra got better feats as she can achieve lightspeed travel(flying in space) without the aid of her fairies, held her ground against Heisei Godzilla and destroyed a life wiping asteroid.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 19, 2011)

Heisei Mothra from Mothra series is still one of the most powerful Kaiju even stronger than regular mothra. Not arguing for GKG.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jul 19, 2011)

I didn't say that the spiral ray got weaker. His normal beam just turned red due to him absorbing to much radiation. At 1190+ is when he started firing the true spiral ray. Besides both characters will be in character for 30 mins, both of them like to the distance. Spacegodzilla is the most intelligent so he'll set up his crystal fortress & destroyah won't stop him. Then Bloodlust will be on which means Spacegodzilla won't fuck around & go straight for the kill.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 19, 2011)

You need to first explain how Space Godzilla will go for the kill, he does'nt have that kind of firepower and if Space Godzilla is suddenly going to be able to do his thing, then Destroyah gets to multiply and merge into a more powerful Destroyah. Burning Godzilla's regular beams would rival or surpass Godzilla's spiral breath at that point, a spiral breath from Godzilla near his peak is still leagues above what Space Godzilla can dish.

I'm still not understanding how a monster created to fight a stronger Godzilla is losing to one who fought a weaker Godzilla. I'll have to go rewatch both movies.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 19, 2011)

Also Mothra has Transcending Fate and lightspeed time travel


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jul 19, 2011)

Destroyah isn't going to a more powerful form cause he was at his final form in the movie 

EDIT: Destoroyah has only two ways of attacking Space Godzilla (that would be effective): The Micro-Oxygen Spray and The Horn Katana. The MO-Spray is just a regular beam in terms of power, and will do little to nothing against Space Godzilla. In order for the Horn Katana to do any real damage to Space Godzilla, Destoroyah has to get close first, which I don't see Destoroyah doing all that well against Space Godzilla's attacks. Even if Destoroyah gets off a Horn Katana, Space Godzilla will just regenerate from it in little time. Therefore, Destoroyah has nothing to hit Space Godzilla with.

Space Godzilla's Corona Beam has its piercing powers, which will eventually wear Destoroyah down. If Destoroyah breaks down, that only makes it easier for Space Godzilla to destroy all of the tiny Destoroyah's. So, I really don't see any way that Destoroyah can win this.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 19, 2011)

Final form that we saw, anyway. All of Destroyer's forms are simply the original creatures arranging themselves in different ways. We've seen that they can abruptly multiply themselves in response to serious threats or injury, pulling huge amounts of extra mass out of nowhere as seen with the first aggregate form and the final form. Unless there's some statement that actually proves Destroyer lost its ability to multiply further, I don't see any reason why they'd be unable to do this again after reaching their 'final form'.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 19, 2011)

Wouldn't the Oxygen Destroyer be especially deadly to SpaceGodzilla since he has the same cells as Godzilla?


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jul 19, 2011)

No cause the Micro Oxygen is just a beam not a chemical based beam.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 19, 2011)

it is chemical, it literally destroys oxygen molecules


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jul 19, 2011)

Evidence that the Micro Oxygen beam destroys oxygen molecules cause it doesn't.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 19, 2011)

Destroyer's transition from its flying to final forms more than quintupled its mass, and it happened in seconds. The transition between the juvenile and aggregate forms was an even greater increase considering each juvenile form didn't even weigh a ton and the aggregate form weighed 15,000 tons.

This is why Destroyer's regeneration is so good. Its component organisms can reproduce at rates that would make microbes jealous. When Destroyer divides itself into aggregate forms, each one could very well become a new final form by itself, without even needing to recombine in the first place.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jul 19, 2011)

If they would then Destroyah would have done that. They can only come back together, the reformation takes energy & time.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 19, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> If they would then Destroyah would have done that. They can only come back together, the reformation takes energy & time.



Explain what would stop them from doing that. Each aggregate form has the same amount of mass as the flying form, and the flying form morphed into the final form when it needed to.

Unless there's a statement that indicates Destroyer lost its ability to multiply, and I'm pretty sure there isn't, any aggregate form has the potential to turn into the final form.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jul 19, 2011)

Reformation:
Should Destoroyah suffer enough damage, it will breakdown. Destoroyah lacks rapid cellular reconstruction, so it must devolve in order to compensate for its injuries. This does prove useful. If its opponent does not possess enough firepower to obliterate its every molecule, then Destoroyah will return. However, it requires energy and time, something Destoroyah did not have in the final moments of its existence.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 19, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> Reformation:
> Should Destoroyah suffer enough damage, it will breakdown. Destoroyah lacks rapid cellular reconstruction, so it must devolve in order to compensate for its injuries. This does prove useful. If its opponent does not possess enough firepower to obliterate its every molecule, then Destoroyah will return. However, it requires energy and time, something Destoroyah did not have in the final moments of its existence.



Well we already know that's wrong on at least two points. You don't need to destroy all of its molecules to kill it, just the prehistoric crab things composing it. As for replication, any chance of it taking a while is shot down in flames by Destroyer's initial transformation into its aggregate and final forms.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jul 19, 2011)

How when it was posted on the toho site


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 19, 2011)

Well if it contradicts the actual events of the movie it's wrong


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jul 19, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Well if it contradicts the actual events of the movie it's wrong



How does it contradict when it has happened in the movie? Destroyah spilt then reformed back, if what u say was true then the forms would of turned into more destroyahs, but it didn't.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 19, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> How when it was posted on the toho site



Destroyer never demonstrated molecular regeneration of any kind, for one. And again, I have to point out that it replicated enough to quintuple its mass almost instantly. The multiplication involved in creating the aggregate form was even more extreme. We even see that the juveniles register as a few little blips of micro oxygen on the military's radar, while the aggregate form blots out the whole thing and raises the micro oxygen levels until they're impossible to measure.

In short, the movie takes precedence over any site. In the movie, Destroyer's regeneration is nowhere near molecular in scope and it can replicate itself at absolutely ridiculous rates even after being heavily wounded.

*EDIT:* Hell, I see a contradiction on that very same site.



> At the climax of the film, freezing weapons were used once more to neutralize Destoroyah in midair, forcing it to fall. With its food source cut off and its body weakened, *Destoroyah dissolved into smoke.*



If Destroyer can regenerate from individual molecules, why would dissolving into smoke kill it?


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jul 19, 2011)

Seems that you forgot this as to why they used freezing weapons.



> Freezing weapons brought about Destoroyah’s downfall. In a laboratory, Japanese scientists discovered that sub-zero temperatures stopped Micro-Oxygen



With Micro Oxygen disabled, Destroyah couldn't break down & reform thus it was destroyed.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 19, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> Seems that you forgot this as to why they used freezing weapons.
> 
> With Micro Oxygen disabled, Destroyah couldn't break down & reform thus it was destroyed.



Okay, we'll go with that. So how does that prove that Destroyer has molecular regeneration? Destroyer doesn't even have traditional regeneration, period. It heals via aggregation and reproducing, so unless each prehistoric crab creature is the size of a molecule, which they aren't, there's no way Destroyer can revive itself from a single molecule.

We see Destroyer gush blood after some of Godzilla's hits, which would contain plenty of its molecules. If it had the level of regeneration the site suggests, why wouldn't it just resurrect itself from those pools of blood?


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jul 19, 2011)

Bolded below



Eldritch Sukima said:


> Okay, we'll go with that. So how does that prove that Destroyer has molecular regeneration? Destroyer doesn't even have traditional regeneration, period. It heals via aggregation and reproducing, so unless each prehistoric crab creature is the size of a molecule, which they aren't, there's no way Destroyer can revive itself from a single molecule.
> 
> *Body:
> Destoroyah is made up of billions of microbes. These tiny creatures, all working as one, make up Destoroyah?s organs, carapace, eyes, wings, horn, etc. It feeds of Micro-Oxygen and taps into the destructive force of the Oxygen Destroyer.
> ...


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 19, 2011)

Nothing in those first two paragraphs supports molecular regeneration, so no, the site is still contradicting itself, and it still doesn't take precedence over what we see in the movie.

As for the second part, the death of the main colony (Destroyer's final form) wouldn't matter if a single molecule was all it took to revive Destroyer. The blood on the ground wasn't frozen. Any microscopic bits of Destroyer that might have been broken off during all the fighting it had done weren't frozen.

In other words, freezing and destroying the main colony wouldn't have been enough. Not if Destroyer could regenerate from a single molecule through a process that can only be stopped by sub zero temperatures. If that were the case, bringing down Destroyer's final form wouldn't have killed it. New Destroyers would have regenerated from the assorted pools of blood left on the ground. From the leg Junior blew off when fighting Destroyer's aggregate form. From any intact corpses of juvenile Destroyers killed by the military. From each and every bit of armor plating chipped off during any of Destroyer's battles.

Oh, and Toho Kingdom is a fan site, so none of its information has any bearing on this debate unless it's from a canon source.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jul 19, 2011)

Even if so, its accurate because they fully analyzed the monster from the movie using the subbed version. You can't say that its BS if all the information they got was from the movie.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 19, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> Even if so, its accurate because they fully analyzed the monster from the movie using the subbed version. You can't say that its BS if all the information they got was from the movie.



I can certainly call BS on it when the movie contradicts what it's saying. The molecular regeneration thing is impossible. I've already explained why. The supposed limits of Destroyer's reproduction rate are similarly absurd and contradicted by multiple scenes in the movie.

We have a fan site that supposedly takes its information from a subbed version of the movie, and then we have actual visual demonstrations of Destroyer's abilities from the same movie, which remain the same regardless of which language it's in. What we see on screen wins out.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jul 19, 2011)

Then you must agree that Destroyah can't make "clones" of his final form or w/e. They only come back together. If Destroyah breaks down then SpaceGodzilla wins because those lesser forms have shit durability & it takes awhile for him to reform.The Laser Horn is a gnarly as hell weapon, yes, but there's two big issues with it. The first is that it's a close-range weapon. These two are not going to get close to each other much, if at all. In character, SG never once got close to his opponents on his own. They sometimes got close to him, yes, but he never did so by himself. Des occasionally got close on his own, but for the most part let Godzilla come to him. So within those 30 mins, SpaceGodzilla sets up his crystal fortress within seconds then he'll have all the energy he needs to blast Destroyah with the Corona Beam. Now if you don't know what the Corona Beam does then here it is.

Corona Beam:
In SpaceGodzilla's arsenal of cosmic decay, the signature weapon of this beast from the stars comes in the form of a whirling projectile of incredible power and accuracy. Such a projectile had been called the corona beam. Controlled by SpaceGodzilla's telekinetic might, this beam of pure energy had shown the ability to have a 'mind of its own'. It is able to direct its own direction, twisting and turning around its targets, aiming for wherever it desires. The corona beam ends in a dagger comprised of energy. Its only purpose in existence is to stab into the target, rip it wide open and explode. Slow-motion had shown an amazing discovery; when the corona beam detonates, the energetic dagger quickly reforms to strike again and again. SpaceGodzilla's corona beam is also capable of splitting up into separate entities, thereby inflicting more damage on its target by using more corona beams. It had been documented that in the fight against Godzilla, on numerous occasions, SpaceGodzilla's corona beam had succeeded in penetrating Godzilla's flesh. It is rare that such attacks have the capability of piercing the King of the Monster's armored-hide. A testament of the power SpaceGodzilla wields.

Destroyah knows when to retreat, it will not want to stay to take this much damage. He will either A: Retreat or B: Break down where SpaceGodzilla picks off the lessor forms before they reform. Like I said, it takes energy & time hence that they didn't reform immediately after breaking down. Face it, Destroyah only has the laser horn going for him which Destroyah won't try to go for since he knows when to retreat. I just watched the movie, SG got blown up by the Spiral Beam, your say? No he didn't. If you watch the scene closely, he takes them with little outward damage. The fact that he, y'know, roared before dissolving into those particles is a pretty good indicator too. Plus he was unstable due to his shoulder crystals being destroyed.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 19, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> Then you must agree that Destroyah can't make "clones" of his final form or w/e. They only come back together.



Not really, since you still haven't given me any good reason Destroyer couldn't do exactly what I described, and the movie supports it with his insane reproduction rate. The aggregates didn't use their oxygen destroyer breath on Godzilla or do micro oxygen injection. Are you suggesting they can't do that either?

Destroyer evolves in response to serious threats or injury. The juveniles evolved into the original aggregate because the military's freeze tanks were kicking their ass. The airborne form evolved into the final form because Junior was a threat to it and had just done severe damage. Destroyer held its own against Meltdown Godzilla for the entirety of the fight. It had no need to evolve further until the very end, when it was already being hit by its weakness and probably couldn't do anything more because of the cold.

SpaceGodzilla doesn't have access to Destroyer's weakness. He can't destroy it faster than the organisms can respond. That's all there is to it. Destroyer will keep reproducing and keep changing forms until it kills him.



> If Destroyah breaks down then SpaceGodzilla wins because those lesser forms have shit durability & it takes awhile for him to reform.



Once again you seem to be confusing choice with actual physical limitations. Destroyer chose to reform when it did. If it wanted to reform before that point, it could have. We've seen the aggregation process, and it happens in seconds at most. There is no magical force preventing the component creatures from reassembling themselves before a certain amount of time has passed.

If the aggregates are in danger, they'll recombine into a fully healed final form. Or just burrow underground and close the distance that way, _then_ recombine.



> The Laser Horn is a gnarly as hell weapon, yes, but there's two big issues with it. The first is that it's a close-range weapon. These two are not going to get close to each other much, if at all. In character, SG never once got close to his opponents on his own. They sometimes got close to him, yes, but he never did so by himself. Des occasionally got close on his own, but for the most part let Godzilla come to him.



So Destroyer will use the oxygen destroyer breath, find its effectiveness limited against SpaceGodzilla's shield, and then keep using it anyway instead of switching to the area where it excels? For some reason that seems unlikely.



> So within those 30 mins, SpaceGodzilla sets up his crystal fortress within seconds then he'll have all the energy he needs to blast Destroyah with the Corona Beam. Now if you don't know what the Corona Beam does then here it is.



And nothing in that paragraph changes the fact that the corona beam is weaker than the spiral ray, which Destroyer tanked multiple blasts from. Trying to chip away at something with Destroyer's level of regeneration is moronic.

Again I have to ask what stops Destroyer from countering with its oxygen destroyer breath. Even if SpaceGodzilla bends the corona beam to avoid a direct clash, he'll still get take a hit for every one he lands.



> Destroyah knows when to retreat, it will not want to stay to take this much damage. He will either A: Retreat



Destroyer retreated from an opponent much more powerful than SpaceGodzilla, when said opponent was about to meltdown with world destroying consequences. That says absolutely nothing about how it'll react to SpaceGodzilla.



> or B: Break down where SpaceGodzilla picks off the lessor forms before they reform. Like I said, it takes energy & time hence that they didn't reform immediately after breaking down.



You said that but didn't prove it. I already provided examples of Destroyer's reproduction rate, so unless you can find that line in the movie Destroyer's aggregation works as shown. The aggregation is simply the smaller creatures moving around, and they already do a lot of that for every little movement Destroyer's larger forms make. It's not the incredibly draining process you seem to think it is.



> I just watched the movie, SG got blown up by the Spiral Beam, your say? No he didn't. If you watch the scene closely, he takes them with little outward damage. The fact that he, y'know, roared before dissolving into those particles is a pretty good indicator too. Plus he was unstable due to his shoulder crystals being destroyed.



It killed him. It didn't kill Destroyer. What more is there to discuss?


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jul 19, 2011)

No SpaceGodzilla didn't die from the Spiral Ray, but with his own energy as like I said again is unstable due to his shoulder crystals being destroyed. 

Like I said, if Destroyah was able to do it that, it would of done it already. The fact that it couldn't do that in the movie suggests that it can't do it now. 

You do realize that the Corona Beam is not about the visual damage? Its more about the internal damage. Comparing the Hyper Spiral Beam to the Corona Beam is like comparing apples to oranges. They're two totally different kinds of beams. The fruits/beams, they are the same; however, both have different functions just like how fruits have different tastes.

Now for the regeneration, First off, Destoroyah did this ONCE. It was after it had fallen to the ground, supposedly dead (at least appearing to be). It never did that in the middle of the fight. Therefore, if Space Godzilla is beating the shit out of Destoroyah, I seriously doubt that it'll break down in the middle of the fight. Second, when it did break down, it stayed as its smaller forms for quite awhile. The worst part of this argument, is that people make it seem like Destoroyah will just break down whenever it feels like then immediately reform a second later. Except that, Destoroyah had plenty of time to do just that in the film, yet never did it. The reason for that is because it takes time.

I have provided plenty of evidence to support that Spacegodzilla can win.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 19, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> No SpaceGodzilla didn't die from the Spiral Ray, but with his own energy as like I said again is unstable due to his shoulder crystals being destroyed.



You're going to have to explain this one more thoroughly, I think. You're telling me that Godzilla's spiral ray had nothing to do with his death? Forgive me for being skeptical.



> Like I said, if Destroyah was able to do it that, it would of done it already. The fact that it couldn't do that in the movie suggests that it can't do it now.



So PIS/CIS don't exist now?



> You do realize that the Corona Beam is not about the visual damage? Its more about the internal damage. Comparing the Hyper Spiral Beam to the Corona Beam is like comparing apples to oranges. They're two totally different kinds of beams. The fruits/beams, they are the same; however, both have different functions just like how fruits have different tastes.



What is Destroyer's skin made of? Tiny micro oxygen crabs clustered together. What are its innards made of? Tiny micro oxygen crabs clustered together. It's the same thing either way. Fact is, the corona beam just isn't strong enough to do the kind of severe damage you're claiming.



> Now for the regeneration, First off, Destoroyah did this ONCE. It was after it had fallen to the ground, supposedly dead (at least appearing to be). It never did that in the middle of the fight.



It didn't do that in the middle of the fight? Then what exactly would you call it?



> Therefore, if Space Godzilla is beating the shit out of Destoroyah, I seriously doubt that it'll break down in the middle of the fight.



Okay, then I guess it'll use the other tactic it employs when injured or pressured. I hope SpaceGodzilla has fun fighting a new form of Destroyer two or three times larger than the last one.



> Second, when it did break down, it stayed as its smaller forms for quite awhile. The worst part of this argument, is that people make it seem like Destoroyah will just break down whenever it feels like then immediately reform a second later. Except that, Destoroyah had plenty of time to do just that in the film, yet never did it. *The reason for that is because it takes time.*



You're going to need actual proof of the bolded. Destroyer not abusing its abilities to their fullest potential is easily explained by CIS/PIS, which is much more sensible than assuming that biological LEGO blocks can't put themselves together or take themselves apart whenever they want.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jul 19, 2011)

There will never be no new form of Destroyah because it is stated to be final form for a reason. 

He broke down after Godzilla won his first round. So yes it never happened during the fight.

There is no PIS/CIS in Godzilla battles. The crabs got owned by the military, guess what? They combined to form a bigger version of themselves. Guess what happened when the Final form broke down, what did they do? Combine themselves again to form Final Form Destroyah. There will never be no higher up form of it what so ever. 

SpaceGodzilla blew up to his unstable ability of controlling energy that he tried to absorb from the Spiral Ray. No, it did not destroy him, he destroyed himself by trying to control energy because he had no shoulder crystals thanks to Mogera. Without Mogera, Godzilla wouldn't have beat SpaceGodzilla.

The Corona Beam can penetrate Godzilla's skin. If it can do that then Destroyah will be hurt also by the attack. I never even said that it was more powerful than the Spiral Ray, but it has a different function which I posted the description of it.


----------

